# Computer freezes while gaming, temps ok, RAM timings?



## SurrealisticP (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

My computer freezes all of a sudden while gaming, the sound start stuttering sometimes and eventually the screen turns black and I have to shut down with the Power button. This happens after a good while of gaming, 30-60 minutes perhaps even more.

Specs:

CHIEFTEC 650W Nätagg.
MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum (nForce 750a)
AMD Phenom 9950 X4 Black Edition (2.6ghz)
Overclocked to 3.0ghz 1.35 V. (have also tried 1.375 V. with same results)
Ran prime95 for 15 minutes with no problem.
Temp(OverClocked): Idle: 26-30 Max: ~53 (Celsius)

nVidia Geforce 8800 GTS (Forceware: 191.07)
OC(Fabric):
Core Clock: 651 (513)
Shader Clock: 1507 (1187)
Memory Clock: 805 (792)
Fan Speed: Pretty linear temp-%
Temp: Idle: 55 Max: 7x
Ran MSI Afterburner with KOMBUSTOR for 15 min to 87 degrees (celsius) without problem.

Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB SATA2

Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 CL5 ( 5-5-5-18 ) 800 MHz ( PC2-6400 ) 1.8V
Tried to set the Timings manually (new to it) in BIOS incase that was the problem, but I'm not sure I did it right, I set them as "BOTH" and set them to 5-5-5-18-2T however when looking at CPU-Z after the setup it says 4 instead of 18 in tRAS (Cycle Time) despite the fact that I set both as 18 in BIOS?
While having them at AUTO cpu-z says 18 tRAS though.

Windows 7 x64 Ultimate

So I've tried gaming with 1.35V and 1.375V on CPU without difference.
Tried the 8800GTS clock to 87 degrees in Kombustor for 15 minutes.
Tried setting RAM timings manually (perhaps did it wrong).

My ideas:
Might have to clock the RAM timings or maybe increase Memory clock on Graphics? 

Thinking the crashes was logged in BlueScreenViewer but they weren't.

Thanks! Martin


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You should set your hardware to defaults, no overclocking, see if this
helps.
I would consider dumping that chieftec power supply for a quality unit
such as corsair, or seasonic.


----------



## SurrealisticP (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes maybe I should try that, but even if it helps I still want to OC it.
The Chieftic provides enough power though, I don't think I'm close to that 650W so even if it's not the best quality I don't think that's the problem.

Update:

Apparently I had a different kind of RAM sticks than I thought I have, their specs (the sticker on them) says 2.1V 4-4-4-12 

However when setting them manually to 2.1V and 4-4-4-12 the problem with tRAS persists, it becomes 14 instead of 12 even when I set 'em manually, and if I set them on auto on just tRAS it becomes 18(?).
Maybe I have to flash my BIOS?

The gaming problem also persists, it crashes after a while of gaming giving me a black screen.

CPUZ Validation Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079083

Read somewhere about FSB,
my CPU is 200x15 = 3000
the RAM FSB is set to 1:2, 400x2 = 800mhz
is this a correct setting?

Wierd that the tRAS can't be set properly.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

get rid of the chieftec regardless. The are about as good at being a power supply as I am at flying a jumbo jet.

The psu is the most important part of your system especially if you intend to overclock you need to be looking at good power supplies such as corsair or seasonic.

tRAS shouldn't matter so having it on 14 rather that 12 has nothing to do with your problem

when you overclock you do not have to up or lower the cpu multiplier normally you just do it by upping the FSB and the voltages.

your ram is affected by the speed of your FSB.

I reckon the cheiftec cant handle the graphics card you have, plus with messing about with the ram which creates more need for power.

hint: when you overclock it is not necessary to mess with all of the ram timings just setting it to manual and inputting the main figures is ok to to do i.e if your ram runs at 4-4-4-12 then just enter 4-4-4-12 no need for anything else apart from the voltage which you should set to the manufacturers stated voltage.


----------



## SurrealisticP (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for all the replies.

so you think that the chieftec 650w psu is the cause of the problem?
i don't want to buy a new psu if i'm not sure that's the problem, since it's pretty new and since I don't intend to upgrade my system in a long time.

i mean i've read good reviews both from customers and critics, and of course they might not be near as good as corsair etc, but they should work just fine for my system.

or am i wrong?

thanks

edit: my RAMs are stock settings 2.1 voltage and 4-4-4-12 (well tRAS 14 as stated before) but nothing is clocked or "tightened".


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why not get a multimeter and test the chieftec. However I would never ever use one myself or advise anyone to use one.

If I could convey how crap they are in a sentence then I would say "use it as a door stop because thats about all its good for".

Even if it isn't the cause of your problem which I would say it is related but may not be the main cause I would advise you replace ASAP before it does any damage as chieftecs tend to do when they fail

I used to test psu's for a living and in our lab tests chieftec ranked about 28 if I remember correctly this was on a scale of 1 - 40 with 1 being the best and 40 being the worst

best power supplies are:corsair,seasonic,ocz extreme,thermaltake (toughpower only),CWT and PC power and cooling. I would only choose from this list.


----------

